# Daughter born in Canada



## Debs78 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,
Does anybody know if having my daughter born in Canada will help or make our visa application more of a success. It says on her birth certificate that she was born there but we didnt get her a Canadian passport.
Thanks


----------

